# You paying attention to Venezuela?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

What's playing out in Venezuela right now is the kind of worst case scenario that many of us have been preparing for in the US. It should be very informative. It just goes to show that if you live under a corrupt authoritarian government that can't manage its resources, all it takes is a heavy ripple in the global economy to send the whole system careening over a cliff.

I wouldn't say the US government is in nearly as bad of shape as Venezuela's. We have corruption, waste, and a degree of tyranny, though perhaps not on the same scale. But then again, Venezuela didn't seem to be in very bad shape a few short years ago. Under the right circumstances, any government can collapse, and our system has many of the same vulnerabilities as theirs. All that means is that it would take a larger event to cripple our nation.

If you're curious about what that may look like, keep your eyes on Venezuela for the next few months. They're about to become the 21st century poster child for how easy it is for socialist pseudo democratic governments to collapse, and drag their citizens along with them. And unfortunately the differences between our system and theirs aren't that vast.

Venezuela: A Prepper's Nightmare Come to Life | Ready Nutrition

Supply list based on Things They are out of in Venezuela

Create a Collapse Supply List - The Organic Prepper


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been reading about it every day for the past two weeks. waiting to see if it spills over in to over near by countries


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A socialist country self-destructing. Who ever would have thought it possible?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.

There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time. 

I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I got to thinking about Venezuela the other day and how long this has already been going on there, and it hasn't even reached a worse case level of misery for them yet. Then I looked at my supplies and they suddenly looked very inadequate.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently Fifi and Mittens are on the menu and looting is the national pastime. That is if the media is to be believed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We can watch and see what a government in default looks like and at this point it's down to the last desperate stages.
As some of you remember last fall I wrote a post strongly suggesting this was probably going to happen in Venezuela caused by a combination of low oil prices and poor government and how it would affect the US since Venezuela was a major trading partner back when they had plenty of oil money.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hungry and desperate people will do almost anything. Yes, I have been watching, reading and learning. I try to learn from any natural disaster and the unnatural ones. This is definitely a case of learning from the mistakes of others.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


Scary thought in deed. I would say where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


Motion lights and motion activated sprinklers will help. They will not stop everyone or everything.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Motion lights and motion activated sprinklers will help. They will not stop everyone or everything.


A couple shots across the bow or aimed would also help.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


I bothers me that I *know* it will be worse than I think, and that I'll never really be prepared for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Apparently Fifi and Mittens are on the menu and looting is the national pastime. That is if the media is to be believed.


Question to be asked is, what comes after Fido and Felix have been consumed.

Cannibal Movies at Cannes: Skin Flicks Reflect Rising Global Inequality - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


Nobody wants to do it, . . . but there becomes a time when it becomes "them" or "us".

I would seriously hate to have to resort to violence, . . . but MY family comes first, . . . them other folks had the same 24 hours 2 weeks or 2 years that I had, . . . I prepared for my family, . . . they didn't, . . . they're just gonna have to move on.

They might get a hand out, . . . but I'm not taking in boarders.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


Watching Venazuala implode day by day has got me to thinking the same thing. How much food can I reasonably protect? How long can my wife and I hold off a determined assault. Numbers will be key. Joining together with like minded people gives the best odds. Barring that, I will only serve to thin the hord before I perish. Giving up is not an option and means certain death so I will defend.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

I've been watching venezuela since hugo chavez started breaking contracts withthe oil companies. 

Told my friends to watch as this exact scenario will play out. Canibalism will be next! 

I think when that happens here, it wont be a long slow sh*t slide...it will happen in a matter of days or weeks...but NOT years! 

Nobody will be sending America humanitarian aid!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the US is still taking fault & blame - that'll rub off into other SA countries that are also faltering .... an American going to Rio for the Olympics better be ready for trouble ....


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Lots of prepping sites, blogs and youtube channel are talking about the subject. I think it is not important to study at the moment because details are so sparse and honestly, I don't know what to believe. Maybe it is not as bad as it sounds or maybe worse. I just think right now, it is too early to make claims on what really is happening there.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

RedLion said:


> A socialist country self-destructing. Who ever would have thought it possible?


And if capitalism happens to rise out of Venezuela's ashes you know it's only a matter of time before Libtards start saying "Uhh Duhh look at all the unfair money that the greedy producers have, let's quadruple their taxes and give it to us!!"


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Today - they have issued a state of emergency

Venezuela tightens grip on security, food, energy | News | DW.COM | 17.05.2016


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Motion lights and motion activated sprinklers will help. They will not stop everyone or everything.


not trying to scare off deer - it'll be desperate people willing to kill you and not caring 2 cents that stealing your food will likely finish off any chance of you living ...

if you don't intend to defend every last piece of your property you probably shouldn't bother prepping ....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Most people don't want to get caught so the lights and water should have an effect in the beginning. What are we told to do to keep away burglars, light up the area. These people are not hardened criminals, yet.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't wait for Zippy to try to flood us with these gullible asshats....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Venezuela was the financial backer of Cuba, when they started to fail, Comrade Obama jumped in to save the commies in Cuba.
Will he also bail out the commies in Venezuela too?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..those poor folks are seeing the end stages of socialism..as offered up by Bernie and the Hildeast.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Watch Venezuela now????? Venezuela has been in serious decline for years. In Early 2015, information of miles long lines, shortages of basic necessities was on the net. For some reason, many people didn't see it. I'm really disappointed in the article as it's really a rehash of all the struggles the citizens of that country have faced daily for at least a couple of years. I read an article from Feb 2015 about the empty stores, black market selling, etc. So I really have to question a "slow decline". I have not seen this news yet.



> ◾As shortages of every necessity you can imagine run rampant, many Venezuelans are now so hungry that they've resorted to hunting down cats, dogs, and pigeons. In their desperation, many have turned to stealing from their neighbors, which often doesn't end well in a society teetering on the brink. One mugger was caught by a mob, beaten, and set on fire before the police could show up.


I hope they followed the hunters pledge to eat what they kill.

That being said, it's sad, no not sad, DEVASTATING when innocent people are victims of their government's fraud and mistakes. And why I have lived many of the past years taking steps to achieve the most independent lifestyle possible for me. It took a long time but here I am.

From finding what I surveyed to be the best location for resources, something that I could actually afford and good locals to surround myself with, I believe I have made good decisions for the most part. I have the capability and space to prep to my hearts desire. I'm not bragging, well I am. But I put in a lot of work and made a lot of sacrifices into the 'take care of me and mine' project. I missed a lot of nights out on the town, parties, dinners out and worked my ass off in a concentrated effort to accelerate the achievement of my goal. I lost 'good time' friends but gained a few good, solid people in my inner circle. Many family members were not among them. Their drama, chemical dependency and lazy apathetic lifestyles weren't something I wanted to support or even be around. Fortunately, I got an affordable deal on a location that is not only beautiful, but I can be self sufficient with little resources and I'm not in the middle of a damn special snowflake community. My properties are paid for and I have no debt. I pay my property taxes one year in advance and my goal is to make it a few more. If I can give any advise, it's get out of the cities, you are sacrificing nothing. Get out of debt. Get off of dependency on anyone and the government. Get out of the way and go rural. Just get the hell out.

It's no guarantee but give yourself a fighting chance to live the best quality life you can. If I can't take care of myself, there isn't a chance in hell I can take care of loved ones who may need me. And in that respect, we take care of each other. It's only logical.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone on here know what percentage of their GDP they were in debt prior to this collapse and how it compares to the United States government and our percentage of GDP in comparison to our debt.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And youth in our own country want to "try this" as it would be better. What morons.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Roman Catholic Church can be blamed for nearly all the ills of S. America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The Roman Catholic Church can be blamed for nearly all the ills of S. America.


Of course, you realize you have to explain how the Roman Catholic church caused this to happen in Venezuela.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Gridrebel said:


> Watch Venezuela now????? Venezuela has been in serious decline for years. In Early 2015, information of miles long lines, shortages of basic necessities was on the net. For some reason, many people didn't see it. I'm really disappointed in the article as it's really a rehash of all the struggles the citizens of that country have faced daily for at least a couple of years. I read an article from Feb 2015 about the empty stores, black market selling, etc. So I really have to question a "slow decline". I have not seen this news yet.
> 
> I hope they followed the hunters pledge to eat what they kill.
> 
> ...


No offense friend, Minnesota is a great state with lots of great resources. But as long as Mark Dayton lives on Summit Ave and the progressives are strongly in control of both parties at the State House, nothing is safe. Over the last 5 or so years, I have watched as every one of my good friends in Minnesota have left the state due to taxes and the overbearing state government. My wife and I are leaving this summer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the Jesuits invented communism. They try to spread it everywhere. Surely we know what is a Jesuit? The Pope is one. They were formed to stamp out the reformation and were the strong arm goons behind the Inquisition. Thought I could pull up a link to explain it on Google but they have apparently bought up all the top slots to make them sound rational. They are from the devil. Look it up. Their female counter parts are called Berry Hill Nuns. Ok..finally found some useful info..here tis.

http://www.end-times-prophecy.org/order-of-jesuits.html


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Their female counter parts are called Berry Hill Nuns.


Are they like Benny Hill Nuns? Because Benny Hill Nuns are pretty funny.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't buy much new so I don't pay that much sales tax. I pretty much have all the equipment and tools I need, both modern and old fashioned manual for the rest of my life. The property taxes on my 8 acres with one very large house, detached garage, barn, granary, outbuildings etc. is under $700.00/yr. Vehicles are purchased from private sellers with cash and any repairs needed are completed at my place by myself or a good friend who knows a lot about engines, cars etc and he has the modern tools I don't have. 

It took a lot of planning and saving to get here, but I DON'T want to be like the billions of helpless people in the world.

But, I agree with you. MN is one of the highest taxed states in the US. I swear, they tax everything they possibly can, the result of a democrat state of mind. At least they don't tax grocery food which I think should be illegal. If I were purchasing a lot of taxable items I would be a really unhappy camper. The income taxes are high as well but I'm working on lowering my income and employment hours so I can work around here more. If I make around 1k a month, I'd have minimal income tax and be able to afford a comfortable lifestyle. 

All in all, I pay less in taxes than I did in Oregon because my real estate taxes there were over double what I pay now. So the sum of taxes I pay here are less than what I was paying.

Overbearing government, yes. But more so in the major cities. The smaller towns can slide on a lot bull crap. But even then, that's why I don't live in town. Even their little bull crap pisses me off so I chose to live outside the city limits. 

I made a promise to myself that this would be my last move by my own hands so I am all in. Whatever comes my way, I'll have to figure out how to deal with it while staying put.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm paying attention to it. I've learned a couple things from it.
> 
> There is no way I can store enough food to last a prolonged period of time.
> 
> I can't defend what I am growing in my yard.


why can't you store food?
I know you are new to gardening but there are other ways to grow food besides in a garden bed. you can grow some in the house under the right conditions. plants just need light, water and soil with enough nutrients. you can grow tons of food in pots in the house, or even set them out during the day and bring them in at night.

I have also mentioned several times that rabbits are the best way to grow your own meat. they are quite, pretty clean and easy to care for, and will eat the weeds you pick them from your yard. One doe can have as many as 60 kits a year if managed correctly. I have not had a producing doe not have at least 40 in a year when being conservative. You can raise rabbits in your home or in the garage where nobody will see them or try to steal them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> why can't you store food?
> I know you are new to gardening but there are other ways to grow food besides in a garden bed. you can grow some in the house under the right conditions. plants just need light, water and soil with enough nutrients. you can grow tons of food in pots in the house, or even set them out during the day and bring them in at night.
> 
> I have also mentioned several times that rabbits are the best way to grow your own meat. they are quite, pretty clean and easy to care for, and will eat the weeds you pick them from your yard. One doe can have as many as 60 kits a year if managed correctly. I have not had a producing doe not have at least 40 in a year when being conservative. You can raise rabbits in your home or in the garage where nobody will see them or try to steal them.


I didn't say I can't store it; I do. I can't store enough for bad times that go on for several months. House is small. No garage, either.
I'm going to be sending you pics of my little container garden in a day or two. I think I will be successful, this time!

I have a plan for the neighborhood if me and my family are stuck, here. I can't spell it out, though.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

The great depression lasted 10 years, and it would obviously be much worse today. What's happening in venezuela has opened my eyes to the fact that I'm no where near as prepared as I thought I was. 

If (when?) our economy collapses, I mean really collapses, SHTF collapses. How long will it last? 10 years?, 20 years? Longer?

Being prepared for the long haul is going to take an extraordinary amount of planning, effort, knowledge and resources.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"If you're curious about what that may look like, keep your eyes on Venezuela for the next few months. They're about to become the 21st century poster child for how easy it is for socialist pseudo democratic governments to collapse, and drag their citizens along with them. And unfortunately the differences between our system and theirs aren't that vast."

You reap what you sow, and Venezuela is going to go through an undiluted acid bath, and part of that will be that, death by starvation will be common there.
It will be worse than Wiemar Germany (post WW1), and look what that led to. And it ain't just them, the octopus of socialism has a hold on the whole World. 
Its adherents are foolish, and foolish unto the death. It won't be any fun to go through, but it will happen. Venezuela is just an early starter.


View attachment 16135

Hugo Chavez merely did what the people wanted done, much like President Obama, and a demagogue is known by his doings. Hugo is the nominal reason that Venezuela is wreck, but the people got what they pined for.
Look for it to happen in America, it is unavoidable to some extent. Bernie Sanders would only bring it faster than Hillary would: and Donald would only slow it down for a few years.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Chavez is where with his billions??


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I haven't heard or seen much about this country since the trouble started. I watch FOX only and for a few hours if that. What I have seen looks pretty bad. But I don't think in all honestly that will happen here. It could get serious, or it could get to a whole new lvl of stupid here


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't pay any attention to a third world crap hole. I'm to worried about watching us turn in to a third world crap whole.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

That's the whole point Pir...

We can take notes so we know what's in store for us soon.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Ronaldinyo said:


> That's the whole point Pir...
> 
> We can take notes so we know what's in store for us soon.


Anyone with even the slightest knowledge of history knows what's in store for us.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It is coming to America. When is the only question.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I am also watching other oil producing countries as well. China cut domestic production as well. Causing ripples in their stock markets.

I suggest watching the other neighboring countries as well.

Also they are in a major drought in Venezuela crippling power production as well as fresh water shortages as well. 
With out water they cannot produce power, food, and gasoline, medical supplies, basic first aid, surgeons unable to save lives, babies dying just like old times before hospitals were sanitary. Doctors stealing and selling equipment and supplies fending for themselves.
Its a freefall type of thing. I also found out a third party is printing their money outside the country. They didn't get paid so the money presses stopped.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I don't pay any attention to a third world crap hole. I'm to worried about watching us turn in to a third world crap whole.


Nobody paid much attention to Hitler or to Arch Duke Ferdinand

The military is now involved in Venezuela


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I did a quick search of neighboring Latin american countries for news.
I found Brazil has received an IMF bailout loan. 41billion dollars worth.

Looks like Venezuela is a Rosetta stone for this collapse. I also did a search of China economy seems the ripples are spreading.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Gridrebel said:


> I don't buy much new so I don't pay that much sales tax. I pretty much have all the equipment and tools I need, both modern and old fashioned manual for the rest of my life. The property taxes on my 8 acres with one very large house, detached garage, barn, granary, outbuildings etc. is under $700.00/yr. Vehicles are purchased from private sellers with cash and any repairs needed are completed at my place by myself or a good friend who knows a lot about engines, cars etc and he has the modern tools I don't have.
> 
> It took a lot of planning and saving to get here, but I DON'T want to be like the billions of helpless people in the world.
> 
> ...


Good luck my friend. I really do wish you well. But I can no longer tolerate these pinkos.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Nobody paid much attention to Hitler or to Arch Duke Ferdinand
> 
> The military is now involved in Venezuela


people think WW2 started in Europe and in Hawaii .... try China, Ethiopia and Spain - while the US slept


----------

